# Natural Sharpshooter



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Great grandson and city boy, Landon (6 years of age), shoots a gun for the first time. Second shot right in the middle of the orange circle with my old Marlin model 81 (vintage 1937) with some .22 CBs. After the bull's eye, we moved him to some spinner targets and he shot 10 for 10 including 2 resets.

Then it was on to the Savage B-Mag .17 WSM. First a spray paint can and then a golf ball at 25 yards. No misses.

Went out with him for coyotes last night, too, but all we saw were deer. A good time nonetheless.

Camped out at one of my hunting shacks after the coyote hunt. A bit chilly, but all went well.

Got the youngster up pretty early at camp so he should burn out early tonight.

An outdoorsman was born this weekend.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job teaching him the right way GGrandpa. Hes a leg up on the others thanks to you.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

nice! perhaps there's hope for the future yet.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Way to go sir, he is one lucky youngster to have you as a teacher.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

The smiles on that boys face say it all. Nicely done Papa!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

:clapclap:


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Some people are naturals and others are not.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Love it, I'm a little jealous of the shack. I need something like that, nice place to drink coffee and take in a sunrise come wintertime.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the positive comments. Three days of adventure ended yesterday, when I delivered him back to his home.

I'll probably get him kicked out of the first grade when it's "Show and Tell" time.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Way to go Glen, always nice to see youngsters getting in the outdoors.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah. And, ol' farts, too.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We were all thinking it, thank you for validating our thoughts. :teeth:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

​


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Quite the intense youngster, you can see it in his eyes--the eyes don't lie! He went down hook, line and sinker--he is going to hunt from now on watch and see.


----------

